# iPod Touch Emulator like Steve Jobs uses in Keynotes?



## Q-Kid-Kowalsky (Aug 3, 2008)

Okay, you know how when Steve Jobs does a keynote, he always has an ipod/iphone plugged in and he is using it and it shows it on the screen? Well, I want to know not only how he gets it on the screen, but I want to be able to do it too. I think he makes his keynotes in the Keynote app from iWork, so its gotta be something that can go in Keynote. But, even if it doesn't, can anybody help me?

Also, on another note, I dont know why, but every time I try to run Safari, the app "doesn't respond". I click it, it bounces, stops bouncing, and nothing happens except BEACH BALL. i am running on a PPC G4, lastest software for everything, INCLUDING safari. So, somebody. HELP!! Please


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

He demos with a modified device.

Check out the cable in this pic.


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

As for your Safari problem you need to tell us exactly what you are running, not just say latest. Include any hardware or software mods. Have you repaired the drive using Disk Utility? You may as well list complete specs for your Mac too.


----------



## Q-Kid-Kowalsky (Aug 3, 2008)

Malco said:


> As for your Safari problem you need to tell us exactly what you are running, not just say latest. Include any hardware or software mods. Have you repaired the drive using Disk Utility? You may as well list complete specs for your Mac too.


Okay. Mac OS X 10.5.4, 1 GHz PowerPC G4, 512 MB DDR SDRAM, 64MB VRAM, Nvidia GeForce4 MX, and QuickTime7.5.5, oh, and Safari 3.1.2. So, does anybody know? No hardware mods, no software mods.


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

When did this behaviour start.
Have you tried double clicking Safari in your app folder?
If that doesn't work boot up from the DVD and repair your drive.
How much free space is on your drive? How big is the drive?

If you have adequate free space and the repair didn't help you could try making a new user account and see if Safari works with it but I'd probably just re-install 10.5. You could try the recent update first.

You didn't mention any external drive, do you back up?


----------



## Q-Kid-Kowalsky (Aug 3, 2008)

okay, I do have an external drive, 250, partitioned with 72GB for stuff thats not time Machine(160GB) Internal Drive:80GB, 15 GB free. I have used disk util verify disk AND repair disk. I back up, and installed ALL RECENT UPDATES! except for todays, but because my comp is so weak, a lot of times, it crashes when installing+rebooting. And, I dont want to re-install. I do have Firefox, but it bugs me to no end that Safari doesn't work.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Q-Kid-Kowalsky said:


> Okay, you know how when Steve Jobs does a keynote, he always has an ipod/iphone plugged in and he is using it and it shows it on the screen? Well, I want to know not only how he gets it on the screen, but I want to be able to do it too.


Jobs uses a specially modified iPhone with a video card capable of showing the screen through the attached cable. It's not available to us mere mortals. There are only 5 such devices at Apple.


> I think he makes his keynotes in the Keynote app


Yes - Jobs uses Keynote for his presentations. He also often uses a version not available to the public.


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

Did Safari ever work?
Do you have a backup of the system from that time?

You could dl Safari and reinstall just that.

Have you looked at Activity Monitor?


----------

